# Regime, je veux prendre du poids!



## Marso (8 Avril 2005)

Et oui, c'est encore moi... Au fur et a mesure que je parcours ce forum, plein de petite question me vienne a l'esprit  Voila, je mesure 1m75 et je pese (que) 57Kg... J'aimerais un peu prendre du poids (bien sur ps devenir gras du bide, juste assez pour faire disparaitre les trace de mes cotes...  ). J'ai deja essayer la musculation (j'en fais toujuors d'ailleurs, depuis 2ans maintenant), mais cela n'arrange rien... 
Bien sur, les chips entre les repas, les coca et fanta a longeur de journée,... tout ça je le fait deja...
Si vous avez des petits trucs a me filer siouplait :rateau: 

Je me rends compte que ce topics est completement idiot, mais je l'ai ecrit, donc je vais le poster... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, c'est encore moi... Au fur et a mesure que je parcours ce forum, plein de petite question me vienne a l'esprit  Voila, je mesure 1m75 et je pese (que) 57Kg... J'aimerais un peu prendre du poids (bien sur ps devenir gras du bide, juste assez pour faire disparaitre les trace de mes cotes...  ). J'ai deja essayer la musculation (j'en fais toujuors d'ailleurs, depuis 2ans maintenant), mais cela n'arrange rien...
> Bien sur, les chips entre les repas, les coca et fanta a longeur de journée,... tout ça je le fait deja...
> Si vous avez des petits trucs a me filer siouplait :rateau:
> 
> Je me rends compte que ce topics est completement idiot, mais je l'ai ecrit, donc je vais le poster... :rose:



demandes une consultation auprès du Pr Mackie  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

un control medical?
la tyroide fonctionne bien ?

non, parce que moi je grossis meme avec de l'air , alors


----------



## Marso (8 Avril 2005)

Je suis en pleine forme (si je puis dire...  ). Donne moi un peu la composition de ton air, c'est louche quand meme... N'habite tu pas pres d'une usine de frite?  

Personne n'a de remede miracle pour moi?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

je peux te donner le regime de mon ex petit amis, un myster muscle universalis   


donc , tout le 4h , escalope de poulet grillé sans RIEN (surtout pas de sel ni graisse ) et legumes cuité au vapeur

je precise, la nuit tu dois te lever aussi pour manger , 
sans compter le "petit" plus : testosterone


----------



## Marso (8 Avril 2005)

mmmh  Je ne suis pas convaincu par la temstomstérone  Et puis, je pense qu'il est important d'avoir un sommeil continu de 8h par nuit... Donc, merci pour cette proposition mais... non sans façon merci  Je sais je fais mon difficle


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

Esaie de prendre cinq ou six ans, et tu verras, ça va s'arranger. C'est en général vers 23-24 ans que l'homme voit sa stature se fixer. à ton age, j'étais comme toi, à 23 ans, je faisais 73 Kg, et j'avais augmenté mon tour de biceps de 50%. 

Ton cas n'a donc rien d'anormal, et c'est juste une question de patience. N'essaie pas de forcer la nature, tu t'en mordrais sûrement les doigts un jour ou l'autre.


----------



## Muti (8 Avril 2005)

manges tout ce qui te fait plaisir en bouche ,fait la fête avec ta famille et tes  copains, penses à tout ceux qui ont faim et qui voudraient bien manger ,pense à tous ceux qui ont à saciété et qui voudrait bien maigrir,prie pour eux et pour toi et ça devrait s'arranger!!Icare


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmfffff...




un mot de plus et je te vire de ma liste d'amis   







     :love:


----------



## Marso (8 Avril 2005)

Merci pour tes conseils Pascal77  Je suis un peu rassuré, mais, je vois neamoins les autres jeunes qui m'entourent, et je ne pense pas etre anormal, mais je pense plutot que je fais partie d'une minorité d'individus a metabolisme different


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

perso, j'ai tendance a maigrir tres facilement, des que je mange moins riche je fonds tout de suite.
en general, pour rattraper le coup je me mitonne mon plat prefere de quand j'etais celibataire que meme que maintenant je me fais engueuler quand je me le refais (d'apres que ca sentirait le graillon, et que c'est tchernobyl dans la cuisine, enfin encore des elucubrations feminines quoi!  )
bref...
-tu fais revenir deux oignons dans une poele, a cote tu fais cuire trois poignees de riz.
-quand les oignons sont prets tu balances deux steaks haches dedans que tu massacres a grands coups de cuiller en bois pour les couper en petits morceaux...
-une fois que c'est cuit, tu rajoutes de la creme fraiche (en general je mets un tiers de pot, les grands la, passque j'aime bien )

quand le tout est chaud, tu melanges avec le riz, tu touilles, et tu manges (a la cuiller a soupe, c'est beaucoup plus classe!!)
avec un bout de fromage et un yaourt ou un fruit apres ca, ca fait un bon repas qui tient bien au corps, c'est vite fait et c'est bon (enfin moi je trouve!)
perso, je prefere boire une biere pour accompagner... 

tu peux toujours essayer de manger ca de temps a autre, pour accumuler un peu de graisse, mais sans arreter le sport en tout cas!
ceci dit , ce que fait remarquer pascal n'est pas faux : tu as du grandir vite, ceci explique cela, et ton corps va rattraper le coup de lui meme, si tu manges normalement...
voili voilou... 

EDIT : je viens de lire ton post ci-dessus, et je pense effectivement que certaines personnes eliminent plus que la moyenne... mais ca n'empeche pas d'atteindre un poids honnete vers 20 25 ans...
le seul truc, c'est que quand on est comme ca, il ne faut surtout surtout pas arreter de s'alimenter quand on deprime, car on maigrit tres tres vite!!
mais alors tres beaucoup trop!!!


----------



## duracel (8 Avril 2005)

Pour prendre du poids que je n'avais pas, je me suis mis à nager 5 à 6X par semaine, et j'ai pris 6 kilos en 6 mois.
maintenant je suis tout content et en plus je suis de mieux en mieux gaulé.


----------



## Marso (8 Avril 2005)

La natation c'est pas trop mon truc... Mais des l'année prochaine je vais me mettre a la capoeira  Ça devrais faire plus au moins le meme effet  

Quand j'y repense, meme si je ne suis pas tres grand, c'est vrai que j'ai vite grandi entre 14 et 16ans... malheureusement je trouve que je me suis arretée= un peu trop tot, 1m75 je trouve ça limite pour une taille adulte (ok j'ai encore que 18ans mais je ne vais plus grandire des masses non plus... moi qui visait le metre 85  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Mange des tartiflettes


----------



## bengilli (8 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, c'est encore moi... Au fur et a mesure que je parcours ce forum, plein de petite question me vienne a l'esprit  Voila, je mesure 1m75 et je pese (que) 57Kg... J'aimerais un peu prendre du poids (bien sur ps devenir gras du bide, juste assez pour faire disparaitre les trace de mes cotes...  ). J'ai deja essayer la musculation (j'en fais toujuors d'ailleurs, depuis 2ans maintenant), mais cela n'arrange rien...
> Bien sur, les chips entre les repas, les coca et fanta a longeur de journée,... tout ça je le fait deja...
> Si vous avez des petits trucs a me filer siouplait :rateau:
> 
> Je me rends compte que ce topics est completement idiot, mais je l'ai ecrit, donc je vais le poster... :rose:



crétin des alpes !


----------



## Marso (8 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> crétin des alpes !


 
Ho ça va hein on peut parler de ce qu'on veut dans un bar non?


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> demandes une consultation auprès du Pr Mackie  :rateau:




c'est très facile pourtant :love:


----------



## Nephou (8 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> legumes cuité au vapeur



cuités aux vapeurs de quoi tes légumes ?
Alcool blancs ? liqueurs ? bières ? vin ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pour prendre du poids que je n'avais pas, je me suis mis à nager 5 à 6X par semaine, et j'ai pris 6 kilos en 6 mois.
> maintenant je suis tout content et en plus je suis de mieux en mieux gaulé.



sinon tu te fais embaucher comme manutentionnaire...
j'ai teste pour vous, effet garanti, on a tout plein des nouveaux muscles dedans son corps...


----------



## Hamster de combat (8 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> crétin des alpes !


 C'est criant de vérité


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> sinon tu te fais embaucher comme manutentionnaire...
> j'ai teste pour vous, effet garanti, on a tout plein des nouveaux muscles dedans son corps...



et après tout plein de mal de dos :rateau:


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2005)

c'est qui le con de petit connard de gamin de mes deux qui dit 1,75m c'est limite pour une taille adulte : crétin des alpes ! andouille ! asperge ! j'allais te conseiller la cuisine normande mais non, je con-seille rien aux imbéciles qui sont à  la fois honteux de leur taille et capable de dire des âneries pareilles... 6 cm de plus que moi et 60 en QI en moins !

sale morveux !


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

et 15 ans de moins que toi


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et après tout plein de mal de dos :rateau:



"de mal partout" serait plus judicieux...  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Marso (8 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je con-seille rien aux imbéciles qui sont à la fois honteux de leur taille et capable de dire des âneries pareilles...


 
   

Il y a une petite incomprehension, je n'ai jamais dit avoir honte de ma taille actuelle, j'ai juste dit que je m'etais fixer comme but (bien que cela ne depende pas vraiment de ma volonté) le metre 85... que je n'atteindrai sans doute pas... a mon grand regret... 



> 6 cm de plus que moi et 60 en QI en moins !


 
Je ne savais pas que le QI etait proportionnel a la taille  

Treve de plaisanterie, j'habite en Afrique centrale et je cotoie regulierement des gens de tres grande taille (j'en connais un de 2m15), et je me sens tres souvent minuscule   Le metre 85 ici c'est un minimum


----------



## Luc G (8 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> et j'avais augmenté mon tour de biceps de 50%.



C'est bizarre comme faute de frappe : "biceps"au lieu de "taille".    

OK je sors


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Treve de plaisanterie, j'habite en Afrique centrale et je cotoie regulierement des gens de tres grande taille (j'en connais un de 2m15), et je me sens tres souvent minuscule   Le metre 85 ici c'est un minimum



ah ben ouais, mais si t'habites n'importe ou aussi...


----------



## Luc G (8 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> e m'etais fixer comme but (bien que cela ne depende pas vraiment de ma volonté) le metre 85... que je n'atteindrai sans doute pas... a mon grand regret...



Avec le temps, il y a des chances :
d'une part, que tu te fixes des buts plus "modestes" ;
d'autre part, que tu fasses un peu de lard.

Elle est pas belle, la vie ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> OK je sors



Excellente initiative, ça m'évitera un "je nettoyais ma faute de frappe quand le coup est parti"


----------



## Marso (8 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Avec le temps, il y a des chances :
> d'une part, que tu te fixes des buts plus "modestes" ;
> d'autre part, que tu fasses un peu de lard.


 
Viser toujours plus bas que ce que l'on est sur d'atteindre... chouette dicton  Au moins on est sur d'etre satisfait


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Treve de plaisanterie, j'habite en Afrique centrale et je cotoie regulierement des gens de tres grande taille (j'en connais un de 2m15), et je me sens tres souvent minuscule   Le metre 85 ici c'est un minimum



bin on choisit pas, mon frangin fait 1,88m, mon père 1,80 (c'est bien à 69ans  ) par contre, du côté de ma maman, le portugal l'emporte... 

pour le tour de taille, entrecôtes d'antilopes et patate douce (à la crème fraiche pure et non allégée ?  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Viser toujours plus bas que ce que l'on est sur d'atteindre... chouette dicton  Au moins on est sur d'etre satisfait



De toute façon, comme disait mon grand-père (1m62) : "dans la vie, il n'y a pas de petits, il n'y a pas de grands, la bonne longueur pour les jambes, c'est quand les pieds touchent bien par terre !"  

_bon d'accord, c'était pas vraiment mon grand père qu'a dit ça_


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2005)

c'était le père de Coluche, non ?  enfin, c'est ce que disait Coluche hein !


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> _bon d'accord, c'était pas vraiment mon grand père qu'a dit ça_



y'm'semblait bien aussi...


----------



## Marso (8 Avril 2005)

> mon père 1,80 (c'est bien à 69ans  )


Felicitation pour ton pater, tous les fils de mon caleçon   



> pour le tour de taille, entrecôtes d'antilopes et patate douce (à la crème fraiche pure et non allégée ?  )


Je pense que la est tout le probleme... La bouffe est pas super, en tout cas chez moi... Pour degoter un bon cuisto ici c'est pas gagné  Je n'ai meme plus d'appetit...  



> De toute façon, comme disait mon grand-père (1m62) : "dans la vie, il n'y a pas de petits, il n'y a pas de grands, la bonne longueur pour les jambes, c'est quand les pieds touchent bien par terre !"
> 
> _bon d'accord, c'était pas vraiment mon grand père qu'a dit ça_


 
J'ai deja entendu ça quelque part... ne serait ce pas Coluche?  Encore un qui est partit trop tot...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> mon père 1,80 (*c'est bien à 69ans*  )   )



Pourquoi ? il a pas fini sa croissance ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

berkkkkkkk bobby, non decidement je prefere encore ma cuisine


----------



## molgow (8 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, c'est encore moi... Au fur et a mesure que je parcours ce forum, plein de petite question me vienne a l'esprit  Voila, je mesure 1m75 et je pese (que) 57Kg... J'aimerais un peu prendre du poids (bien sur ps devenir gras du bide, juste assez pour faire disparaitre les trace de mes cotes...  ). J'ai deja essayer la musculation (j'en fais toujuors d'ailleurs, depuis 2ans maintenant), mais cela n'arrange rien...
> Bien sur, les chips entre les repas, les coca et fanta a longeur de journée,... tout ça je le fait deja...
> Si vous avez des petits trucs a me filer siouplait :rateau:
> 
> Je me rends compte que ce topics est completement idiot, mais je l'ai ecrit, donc je vais le poster... :rose:



Si ça peut te rassurer, je mesure 1m78 et à ton âge je devais peser environ 55-60 kg. Depuis (j'ai 22 ans), j'ai un peu engraissé, je fais 65-67kg mais les kilos je les ais pris pas vraiment aux bons endroits ! (le bide :affraid: )
Plus jeune, j'étais vraiment à la limite de squelletique (moins de 40 kg à 14 ans). A l'époque je mangeais n'importe quoi n'importe quand sans prendre du poids. Mais depuis, à force de manger, ben on prend quand même du poids (merde alors ). Du coup, je fais plus attention. Si je peux te donner un conseil, c'est de ne pas manger plus que ton appétit ne le demande. Ca ne sert à rien de se gonfler le bide pour rien. Continue de manger comme tu le fais, et mets toi plutôt à faire du sport intensift, ton corps demandera forcément plus de nourriture et tu prendras du muscle plutôt que de la graisse. Et n'oublie pas que la taille d'un muscle n'a rien à voir avec la force que l'on peut avoir  (-> musculature d'un sprinter vs musculature d'un marathonien)


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> berkkkkkkk bobby, non decidement je prefere encore ma cuisine



ah ben oui, mais la on parle de nourriture pour celibataire mâle!!    
ceci dit, j'ai deja fait gouter a des filles (pas pour la drague, hein, pour ca j'ai mieux!), eh ben elles ont trouve ca bon!!
moche, mais bon...
...
par contre, la fille de sexe feminin refuse systematiquement de manger mon plat national a moi a la cuiller, c'est fourchette obligee...
...
comprends po...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> par contre, la fille de sexe feminin



Il y en a d'un autre sexe    :mouais:


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut te rassurer, je mesure 1m78 et à ton âge je devais peser environ 55-60 kg. Depuis (j'ai 22 ans), j'ai un peu engraissé, je fais 65-67kg mais les kilos je les ais pris pas vraiment aux bons endroits ! (le bide :affraid: )
> Plus jeune, j'étais vraiment à la limite de squelletique (moins de 40 kg à 14 ans). A l'époque je mangeais n'importe quoi n'importe quand sans prendre du poids. Mais depuis, à force de manger, ben on prend quand même du poids (merde alors ). Du coup, je fais plus attention. Si je peux te donner un conseil, c'est de ne pas manger plus que ton appétit ne le demande. Ca ne sert à rien de se gonfler le bide pour rien. Continue de manger comme tu le fais, et mets toi plutôt à faire du sport intensift, ton corps demandera forcément plus de nourriture et tu prendras du muscle plutôt que de la graisse. Et n'oublie pas que la taille d'un muscle n'a rien à voir avec la force que l'on peut avoir  (-> musculature d'un sprinter vs musculature d'un marathonien)



j'ai déjà entendu ça quelque part


----------



## tornade13 (8 Avril 2005)

Moi c'est le mariage qui ma fait grossir!! avant le mariage on fait gaffe de rester bo apres... ben on s'en fou..


----------



## molgow (8 Avril 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est le mariage qui ma fait grossir!! avant le mariage on fait gaffe de rester bo apres... ben on s'en fou..



Chuuuuttt.. ça doit rester un secret d'hommes ça!! 

Je suis pas encore marié moi...


----------



## tornade13 (8 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Chuuuuttt..
> 
> Je suis pas encore marié moi...


Alors sauve toi pendant qu'il en ai encore temps.......


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a d'un autre sexe    :mouais:



ben nan...
...
d'ou le cote suppose drole de la phrase...      
...
ben quoi, c'etait pas marrant ca?  

EDIT : remarque, maintenant, avec la chirurgie... on sait pus ou on en est...       
je me demande d'ailleurs si je me suis pas fait avoir recemment...  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je me demande d'ailleurs si je me suis pas fait avoir recemment...  :affraid:



j't'avais bien dit que le poil sur les cuisses... ben... j'avais comme un gros doute  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j't'avais bien dit que le poil sur les cuisses... ben... j'avais comme un gros doute  :mouais:  :rateau:



nan nan, j'me souviens tres bien de c'que t'as dit!!
t'as dit :"ouaaaaais, t'inquietes, c'est surement des implants, ca se fait beaucoup au bresil, t'inquiete, vas-y tu me raconteras."
...
ben ca m'apprendra a faire confiance aux gens passés les 4 grammes!!     :hein:


----------



## Tibule (8 Avril 2005)

Au delà de tout ce qui est dit dans ce thread et d'une réflexion qui ne devrait pas être permise quand on a autant de discos, je peux te dire sincèrement que je comprends ta situation et quelle est bien entendu aussi pesante à vivre qu'à l'autre bout de la balance quand on est obèse. J'ai la chance d'être ni l'un ni l'autre. Je pense que tu as consulté docteur et même spécialiste et qu'ils ont du te dire que ton état était probablement du à un manque d'assimilation de ton organisme. En clair ton métabolisme travaille à mini, la quantité de protides, lipides et glucides que tu avales par les aliments passe en quantité proportionnellement faible dans ton sang.

Donc je ne sais pas s'il y existe des remèdes mais la seule façon d'agir serait de pouvoir prendre quelque chose qui modifie ce ratio de transfert. En attendant il faut plutôt prendre des nourritures riches dans ces trois composants, au détriments de celles qui pour avoir la même quantité énergétique font avaler de gros volumes. Un dététicen t'en dirait plus que moi.

Je ne suis ni docteur, ni spécialiste ni diététicien, ni charlatan, mais j'ai seulement compris un pote de macgen qui a besoin d'un peu de compréhension et de chaleur humaine. Je ne te connais pas mais je t'embrasse.


----------



## maiwen (8 Avril 2005)

que d'amour dans ce post :')

j'pense qu'il faut quand même pas se shtroumphfer la rate au courbouillon, si tu ça ne te pose pas de problèmes de santé c'est pas très très grave


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si tu ça ne te pose pas de problèmes de santé c'est pas très très grave



non, mais c'est tres desagreable de se sentir mal dans son corps, de ne pas l'assumer...
j'ai connu ca aussi, et je comprends marso...


----------



## maiwen (8 Avril 2005)

je connais ...  :rose: enfin pas dans ce sens là mais moi c'est un problème "médical" ...

en on raconte nos vies ... association des compléxés anonymes  :hein:


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je connais ...  :rose: enfin pas dans ce sens là mais moi c'est un problème "médical" ...
> 
> en on raconte nos vies ...




justement, quel est ton ASV ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement, quel est ton ASV ?


----------



## maiwen (8 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement, quel est ton ASV ?



ben non après c'est plus "compléxés anonymes"    (jtrouve ca mal de la part d'un ancien quand meme   )


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben non après c'est plus "compléxés anonymes"    (jtrouve ca mal de la part d'un ancien quand meme   )


`

macinside, comment qu'elle t'a mouché la p'tite!!!
wwwwwoooooaaaahhh!
 :rateau:    :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben non après c'est plus "compléxés anonymes"    (jtrouve ca mal de la part d'un ancien quand meme   )



envoie le moi en privé alors :love: enfin chacun ses complexe :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (8 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin chacun ses complexe :rateau:


Chacun ? T'es vraiment sûr ? On est tous concernés ?   

 



À+


----------



## Freelancer (8 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> maintenant, avec la chirurgie... on sait pus ou on en est...
> je me demande d'ailleurs si je me suis pas fait avoir recemment...  :affraid:



Le plus genant, c'etait sa pomme d'adam. ça fait pas trop joli sur une fille


----------



## pixelemon (8 Avril 2005)

pour Marso, je suis passé de 68 à 75 kg (1m86) en un an et demi en me mettant à la natation, , mon corps a su mettre tout ce que je mangais au bons endroits 


et puis le frottement de l'eau, le slip, faut pas hésiter


----------



## pixelemon (8 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a d'un autre sexe    :mouais:



amanda lear  :love:


----------



## Freelancer (8 Avril 2005)

Perso, 1m70, 50k... le sport (velo et natation) n'ont rien changé. un régime alimentaire hors-norme (en quantité) non plus. 
A 31 ans, reste plus qu'a se resigner


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

C'est curieux comme je peux me sentir étranger à certains sujets...  :love:


----------



## TranXarnoss (9 Avril 2005)

Pour prendre du poids sans s'en rendre compte tout de suite, j'ai testé une méthode : arrêter de fumer; on ramasse 10Kg sans forcer. Et c'est du costaud qui part pas comme ça. C'est du kilo de qualité, monsieur.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Pour prendre du poids sans s'en rendre compte tout de suite, j'ai testé une méthode : arrêter de fumer; on ramasse 10Kg sans forcer. Et c'est du costaud qui part pas comme ça. C'est du kilo de qualité, monsieur.



ba pour les perdre... tu reprends... nan ?!?

note perso : essayer d'arret de fumer


----------



## Marso (9 Avril 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Pour prendre du poids sans s'en rendre compte tout de suite, j'ai testé une méthode : arrêter de fumer; on ramasse 10Kg sans forcer. Et c'est du costaud qui part pas comme ça. C'est du kilo de qualité, monsieur.


 
Ok, je vais me mettre a fumer aujourd'hui et j'arrete demain    ... Mais j'ai toujours pensé que si on arretait la cigarette, on devenait gras du bide  C'est ça des kilos costaud?


----------



## Foguenne (9 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est curieux comme je peux me sentir étranger à certains sujets...  :love:


----------



## kabeha (9 Avril 2005)

Je pense qu'effectivement, les facteurs âge - activité - hygiène de vie - métabolisme - mariage/célibat sont déterminants

Un peu plus de l'un un peu moins de l'autre, et c'est quelques kilos en plus ou en moins.

Par exemple, moi depuis que je suis divorcé, j'ai pris 5 kgs   un peu plus de sorties entre potes, assorties de kebab-frites et de pintes de bière, avec beaucoup de sport : 3 sorties vélo, 2 course à pied, 3 séances natation par semaine
Impecc !! j'ai grossi (1,74 m - 69 kgs) sans prendre (trop) de gras et je m'amuse !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> amanda lear  :love:



Ben ... Pas d'après Salvatore Dali


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur, les chips entre les repas, les coca et fanta a longeur de journée,... tout ça je le fait deja...
> Si vous avez des petits trucs a me filer siouplait :rateau:



Je te parlerai dans ce cas du* "régime bavarois".*

Un truc très simple et très efficace et qui consiste en ceci : 

*Bière, saucisse, charcuterie et pommes de terre à gogo.*    




_(Si avec ça tu gonfles spas....  )_


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> _(Si avec ça tu gonfles spas....  )_



Note : il vaut mieux qu'il gonfle lui que gonfler les autres


----------



## maiwen (10 Avril 2005)

On dirait que vous voulez engraisser une oie


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que vous voulez engraisser une oie



Tiens, en parlant de ça, vous savez comment trouver la meilleure oie du marché ?


----------



## Marso (10 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Note : il vaut mieux qu'il gonfle lui que gonfler les autres



Si ce sujet te gonfle dis le franchement et passe ton chemin de ce topic


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Si ce sujet te gonfle dis le franchement et passe ton chemin de ce topic



T'es étudiant en quoi ? mon fils a ton age, mais il a déjà étudié le "second degré" lui 

Ah au fait, puisqu'on en parle, pour prendre du poids, t'as essayé la "gonflette" ?


----------



## Marso (10 Avril 2005)

Apparement je ne maitrise pas trop encore trop toutes les subtilités du second degres... A moins que ce soit celle de ton humour 

La gonflette me fait gagner des formes mais je ne prends pas de poids :hein:


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Avril 2005)

Un petit séjour en Belgique où à renfort de frites et de cervelas cela peut s'arranger très vite


----------



## Marso (10 Avril 2005)

Retour au pays definitivement prevu dans 3 mois   Moule frite et Jupiler a volonté, ça devrait faire l'affaire


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Retour au pays definitivement prevu dans 3 mois   Moule frite et Jupiler a volonté, ça devrait faire l'affaire


Garanti sur facture tu veux dire!!!
Ton prochain post dans 4 mois .... "dites vous n'avez pas un truc pour maigrir?" ..  :love:  :love:


----------



## Marso (10 Avril 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ton prochain post dans 4 mois .... "dites vous n'avez pas un truc pour maigrir?" ..  :love:  :love:



Ce à quoi vous me repondrez : Retourne en Afrique


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Retour au pays definitivement prevu dans 3 mois   Moule frite et Jupiler a volonté, ça devrait faire l'affaire



*La Belgique, ah, le pays, le paradis de la bière par excellence !!!   *


Bon, admettons on va pas forcément boire de la Bush 12° à longueur de temps, hein, mais tout de même, y'a mieux à boire que de la Jupiler


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en parlant de ça, vous savez comment trouver la meilleure oie du marché ?





			
				les posteurs de MacGe tous en ch½ur a dit:
			
		

> Nooon ! commeeent !



Ben facile, choisissez le marchand le plus costaud, sachant que l'oie du plus fort est toujours la meilleure ...  :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *La Belgique, ah, le pays, le paradis de la bière par excellence !!!   *
> 
> 
> Bon, admettons on va pas forcément boire de la Bush 12° à longueur de temps, hein, mais tout de même, y'a mieux à boire que de la Jupiler


Bien d'accord la jupiler c'est juste comme "amuse-geule" ... puis viennent les plats principaux "Leffe,Ciney,chouffe,Mort subite,Jesus ... euhhh aidez mooooooiiiiii car aprressss ces 6 bièresss jeeee saissssss pluuuuss oùù j'ennn suiiss  .. gloup! ...    :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben facile, choisissez le marchand le plus costaud, sachant que l'oie du plus fort est toujours la meilleure ... :rateau:



mon pov'pascal, comment qu'ils t'ont superbement ignore avec ta blague!!
les vilains! 
...
en tout cas, moi j'attendais dans l'ombre ET en silence que tu nous donnes la reponse, eh ben dis donc je suis pas decu du voyage hein!!
...
voila, je voulais te faire cette speciale dedicassss, car tous les autres m'ont dit qu'ils voulaient te remercier pour ce brin d'humour rafraichissant, mais personne n'osait se devouer.
...
j'ai perdu a la courte...


----------



## maiwen (11 Avril 2005)

fayot


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mon pov'pascal, comment qu'ils t'ont superbement ignore avec ta blague!!
> les vilains!
> ...
> en tout cas, moi j'attendais dans l'ombre ET en silence que tu nous donnes la reponse, eh ben dis donc je suis pas decu du voyage hein!!
> ...



Toi ! T'es un blorg mort !     

Note : penser à règler Maffia inc pour le contrat sur bobbynountchak


----------



## Kreck (11 Avril 2005)

Grossir Bien :
de la graisse de pâté de lard avec du saindoux, trois/quatre fois par jour, et tu te fais un physique à la Michael Moore.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi ! T'es un blorg mort !
> 
> Note : penser à règler Maffia inc pour le contrat sur bobbynountchak



je l'savais qu'ca servait a rien d'etre sympa!!
aaaaaaaaaaah ben oui, ben soyez cool, pensez za votre prochain, il vous remerciera, tiens!!
...
hein? quoi? 
second degre?
...
connais po... j'etais farpaitement serieux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Grossir Bien :
> de la graisse de pâté de lard avec du saindoux, trois/quatre fois par jour, et tu te fais un physique à la Michael Moore.



Ch'saurais pas dire pourquoi, mais j'ai le sentiment qu'il aurait préféré schwartzy


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2005)

quand meme, pascal, t'as employe le mot "blorg", tu merites que je te prenne dans mes bras...
enfin on me reconnait!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> quand meme, pascal, t'as employe le mot "blorg", tu merites que je te prenne dans mes bras...
> enfin on me reconnait!



Vi, bon, en même temps, les bras ... si on peut éviter ... tu comprends, les pustules ... purulentes, tout ça ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi, bon, en même temps, les bras ... si on peut éviter ... tu comprends, les pustules ... purulentes, tout ça ...



raciste...
le combat des blorgs commence a peine... tant de chemin a parcourir pour nous...
...
maaaaaaaaaaaaaany rivers to crOOOOOOOOOoooooOOOOOss!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> raciste...
> le combat des blorgs commence a peine... tant de chemin a parcourir pour nous...
> ...
> maaaaaaaaaaaaaany rivers to crOOOOOOOOOoooooOOOOOss!!



Je s'rais toi, je les prendrais pas trop profondes, les rivers à crosser, because courtes pattes + l'enclume dans le ciboulot, je crains l'extinction de la race     

_et c'est Kid Paddle qui sera bien embêté !_


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77.
...
:mouais:
...
ben merde alors...
...
mais si il les merite???


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Avril 2005)

mal foutu c'forum...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

En tout cas pour grossir, le meilleur moyen c'est de partir un mois aux états unis et de manger et surtout de boire beaucoup de sodas ;-) une fois qu'on a acheté le verre là bas, c'est à volonté !!!
En 2 semaines j'ai pris 6kg ;-) sans sport ni rien  ... bon, c'est pas des kilos de muscle, mais c'est des kilos    mdr


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

il fautt arreter de faire semblant     :rose: 

selon un etude tres serieux , 
une feme qui simule pendant la "galipette" perds plus du pois
que celle qui ne le fais pas  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il fautt arreter de faire semblant     :rose:
> 
> selon un etude tres serieux ,
> une feme qui simule pendant la "galipette" perds plus du pois
> que celle qui ne le fais pas  :rateau:



et ce post la on l'efface TOUT DE SUITE et on ne dit rien a ma copine...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il fautt arreter de faire semblant     :rose:
> 
> selon un etude tres serieux ,
> une feme qui simule pendant la "galipette" perds plus du pois
> que celle qui ne le fais pas  :rateau:



 

*Et une femme qui pratique le coît contre nature ? *


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Hum.... dommage, j'ai pas l'option décodeur   C'est en clair après minuit ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Et une femme qui pratique le coît contre nature ? *



C'est quoi le coît ? Nooon ... Tu voulais pas dire le coït ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le coît ? Nooon ... Tu voulais pas dire le coït ?



et TAC


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Tac Tac ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tac Tac ?



Je dirais plutôt *CRAC CRAC *


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tac Tac ?



Je dirais plutôt *CRAC CRAC *


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tac Tac ?



Je dirais plutôt *CRAC CRAC *


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais plutôt *CRAC CRAC *



Vi, bon ben ça va, au bout de trois fois, on a compris


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi, bon ben ça va, au bout de trois fois, on a compris




De deux choses l'une : soit VBulletin bégaie, soit c'est moi 








 :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> De deux choses l'une : soit VBulletin bégaie, soit c'est moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alors moi je vote et je dis c'est toi!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> alors moi je vote et je dis c'est toi!!



De deux choses l'une : soit VBulletin bégaie, soit c'est moi 



 



 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> De deux choses l'une : soit VBulletin bégaie, soit c'est moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, -dc- est rayé ! il va devoir changer de pseudo, une fois rayé, c'est foutu ! "-dcd-


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, -dc- est rayé ! il va devoir changer de pseudo, une fois rayé, c'est foutu ! "-dcd-



ET alleeeeeeeeeez, c'est parti dans les calembours-moi-le ...
...
Pardon je sors; ok ok...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas pour grossir, le meilleur moyen c'est de partir un mois aux états unis et de manger et surtout de boire beaucoup de sodas ;-) une fois qu'on a acheté le verre là bas, c'est à volonté !!!
> En 2 semaines j'ai pris 6kg ;-) sans sport ni rien  ... bon, c'est pas des kilos de muscle, mais c'est des kilos    mdr



ba, voila ce qu'il me faut... je pars un mois et demi au texas cet été :love:
  ...donc si je fais le calcul...
3kg/semaine x 6 semaines = 18 Kg   

... hum, aprés je sens qu'il va falloir que je parte en asie, ou en afrique pour faire un régime...  :love:


----------



## Babouel (15 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Retour au pays definitivement prevu dans 3 mois   Moule frite et Jupiler a volonté, ça devrait faire l'affaire



Salut Marso.

T'as un message privé, j'espère que tu les lis.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Avril 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ba, voila ce qu'il me faut... je pars un mois et demi au texas cet été :love:
> ...donc si je fais le calcul...
> 3kg/semaine x 6 semaines = 18 Kg
> 
> ... hum, aprés je sens qu'il va falloir que je parte en asie, ou en afrique pour faire un régime...  :love:



plutot l'afrique, j'ai un copain qui en garde un sacre souvenir...
par contre l'asie, je veux pas dire, mais ya plus de chances d'y prendre du poids que d'en perdre... 
C'est sur, j'ai essaye, tout est frit, ca nourrit plus qu'on ne pense...


----------



## Marso (16 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Salut Marso.
> 
> T'as un message privé, j'espère que tu les lis.



Je n'ai rien reçu recemment... J'aurais du mal a les lire


----------

